# MY BETTA IS LONELY!



## L86010G (Sep 30, 2008)

I would really like my betta to have a little companion. Since i heard that male betta's fight i was wondering if it would be okay if i got him a female betta! I think having a friend would make him so much happier. Also if i cant get him a girlfriend what other fish are okay to place in the tank?


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

you definatley can not put a female in with him, they are agressive too. if you have a tank thats over 2 gallons you can try some ghost shrimp or an aferican dwarf frog. if you have 10 gallons or larger you could put him with some corie cats (must be kept in groups of 4 or more) or you could try white cloud mountain minnows. i have heard some people have success with zebra danios and rasboras but i have never tried either of those. if you have a tank over 15 gall you could try a bristlenose pleco but they need large amounts of room they get up to 5 in and poop like constantly.

chances are your bettas not lonley and would feel less stressed if left by himself. but under no conditions are you to keep a male betta with a female or male they will kill or severley injur each other.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Bettas don't get lonely, you may think they look lonely but they aren't and unless they've been properly conditioned for breeding and then separated afterwards the only thing they will try to do is kill each other and usually will succeed if you let them.


----------

